# Looking for TimeShare near Charlotte NC



## BILLVACK (Sep 18, 2007)

Good friends of ours are transferring in Charlotte NC.  They are actually looking to settle in South Carolina, not far from the border.  Are there any T/S units in that area.  I know we can do the coast, but just wondering if there was anything relatively close to the Charlotte area.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Dave M (Sep 18, 2007)

There is one - Lakeside Lodges in Fort Mill, SC. 

II code: LKV

One of the best ways to find timeshares geographically is to use the TUG Timeshare Google Map, clicking on the geographic area of your choice to get pinpointing for each timeshare.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 18, 2007)

Lakeside Lodges are no longer with II.  Not sure if there's something close in RCI.


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't think there are very many timeshares close to Charlotte. We recently stayed at the Sleep Inn outside Carowinds in August with our church group. It was very clean and nice. The people there were great. 

Becky


----------



## shagnut (Sep 19, 2007)

There are no ts close to Charlotte, the closest would be in the NC mtns. I would stay in a hotel nearby or have your friends visit you in our beautiful mtns.  shaggy


----------

